
QCL - A Programming Language for Quantum Computers - jonbaer
http://tph.tuwien.ac.at/~oemer/qcl.html
======
garraeth
I've been watching this series for a general introduction into the math behind
quantum computing, and would recommend it: "Quantum computing for the
determined" by Michael Nielsen

[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1826E60FD05B44E4](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1826E60FD05B44E4)

------
freyrs3
See also Quipper language, which is a DSL on top of Haskell for quantum
programming. [1]

[1]
[http://www.mscs.dal.ca/~selinger/quipper/](http://www.mscs.dal.ca/~selinger/quipper/)

------
mitchi
How long do we realistically have to wait before John Carmack rewrites
Wolfenstein 3D in this?

------
greenmountin
> The current version of QCL is 0.6.3 (Dec 14 2006):

In reality, programming quantum computers is still complicated by the changing
hardware. Think about it, if your goal is to do something cool with 1 or 2
bits, it doesn't make sense to build a grand architecture which will let you
factor 2^25-1. In fact, when I see grad students / postdocs / professors
talking about this, it's a big warning sign.

If you're interested in what could be done in the field, I would start by
taking a look at QuTIP
([https://code.google.com/p/qutip/](https://code.google.com/p/qutip/)),
learning LabVIEW (It's effective, useful, and everywhere), or maybe becoming a
topnotch Verilog coder. FPGA's are the future of QC.

------
jonbaer
I think the main question is what other _systems_ there are out there besides
D-Wave which (afaik) is mainly Python-based. [http://www.dwavesys.com/en/dev-
tutorial-tsp.html](http://www.dwavesys.com/en/dev-tutorial-tsp.html) ie: would
the larger picture be a D-Wave based "AWS-like" system that accepts to run
these different languages?

~~~
archgoon
DWave's Adiabatic Quantum Annealer does not run python. It is not Turing
Complete. The python component is used to manually generate a matrix that
corresponds to a travelling salesman problem. QCL (and Quibble) are languages
designed to describe quantum programs that would actually run on a qunatum
computer. What DWaves python module does is more akin to writing OpenCL code
in a string and passing that to the OpenCL runtime to be compiled.

------
yelnatz
Is Java/C++/etc the punch cards of our generation? Should we start learning
this to keep up?

~~~
gizmo686
Quantom computers aren't replacing classical ones in the foreseeable future.
At best, they will be simmilar to GPUs (and even that is a stretch).

~~~
adamlj
At least this is true right now but the above could easily turn out to be one
of those "None will ever use more than X bytes of ram" quotes.

------
omershapira
If Heroku don't got it, I don't learn it.

~~~
MostAwesomeDude
I hope that you did not flip this around and force yourself to learn PHP and
JS based on this philosophy.

~~~
tekromancr
Hey, come on. PHP and JS fit a niche. Just like the platypus. Remarkably
stupid animal, but it exists because it fit a niche that no other animal did.

~~~
broodbucket
Can't we like something just because it's awesome? For both cases.

~~~
tekromancr
Yes we can. I respect and admire all three.

